
CBP officers seize $900K worth of counterfeit U.S. currency - Anon84
https://www.cbp.gov/newsroom/local-media-release/cbp-officers-seize-900k-worth-counterfeit-us-currency
======
londons_explore
I wonder if that $1 note taped to the outside of the box was done by CBP or by
the counterfeiters?

It's very common if you do a printing run to tape one example of the printed
item on the first box - that identifies the product and which box might
contain the invoice and address info.

------
jb775
You gotta wonder how many of these shipments made it through.

------
jonny_eh
aka $0 worth.

~~~
smabie
I’m not sure the market price for counterfeit currency, but it’s definitely
not zero. Somewhere between 30 to 50 cents on the dollar sounds about right
though.

~~~
spurdoman77
I have heard that they sell fake currency on darknet, for bitcoins. Im pretty
sure the price is less than 10% of face value. You wouldnt take the risk of
getting caught with fake money for a small amount.

